# Sicherer Pneumatikdruckschalter



## Safety (28 März 2010)

Hallo,
kennt einer einen Hersteller für einen Sicheren Pneumatikdruckschalter?
Sollte PLd KAT3 möglich sein.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 März 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob's sowas gibt. Ich würde im Zweifelsfall die Luft mit sicheren Ventilen abschalten wie z.B. von Norgren (Herion):
http://store.norgren.com/resources/sku/FullViewDE/0000008001/8351.pdf
oder Ross:
http://www.rosseuropa.com/prodleist.html#sicherheits


----------



## Oberchefe (28 März 2010)

Die Dinger von Ross können optional den Zustand rückmelden.


----------



## Safety (28 März 2010)

Danke!

Es geht mir hier um Sicheres Erkennen von Druckabfall, ich werde es mit zwei Druckschalter machen die haben dann je einen B10D Wert. Das kann ich rechnen und auch einen DC von 99% erreichen da ich die auf einer Safety PLC auswerte.
Dachte vielleicht gibt es so was schon fertig.


----------



## Blockmove (28 März 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Es geht mir hier um Sicheres Erkennen von Druckabfall, ich werde es mit zwei Druckschalter machen die haben dann je einen B10D Wert. Das kann ich rechnen und auch einen DC von 99% erreichen da ich die auf einer Safety PLC auswerte.
> Dachte vielleicht gibt es so was schon fertig.



Die Lösung mit 2 Druckschaltern geht sicherlich, allerdings ziehe ich auch lieber Ventile mit Rückmeldung vor. 
Noch ein Tip:
Nimm elektronische Druckschalter. Erfahrungsgemäß haben die mechanischen Druckschalter eine stark streuende Hysterese.

Gruß
Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Safety (28 März 2010)

Hallo,

Es geht um eine Sichere Pneumatische Klemmung, das Klemmgut Dreht sich sehr schnell. Es könnte sich bei Druckabfall lösen und dann durch die Gegend fliegen, man hat auch eine Trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Rückhalte Funktion aber zusätzlich will man den Druck an dem Klemmzylinder abfragen und ab einer Druckunterschreitung einen Schnellstop einleiten. 
Damit lassen sich auch Leckagen abfangen in bestimmten bereichen abfangen.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 März 2010)

Ist der Schnellstop auch schnell genug um den Druckabfall absichern zu können? Sonst müsste man die Zuverlässigkeit der Druckluftversorgung in die Betrachtung mit einbeziehen. Wie ist die Spannung bei Stromausfall sichergestellt? Zum gezielten Abbremsen reicht's dann warscheinlich nicht mehr aus, die Spannung löst sich dann vielleicht bevor der Antrieb ausgetrudelt ist? Oder gibt's eine Bremse für den Antrieb? Klemmung mit Federkraft (Lösen der Klemmung mit Druckluft) kommt nicht in Frage? Oder erhöht sich auf die Art und Weise das Risiko?


----------



## Blockmove (28 März 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es geht um eine Sichere Pneumatische Klemmung, das Klemmgut Dreht sich sehr schnell. Es könnte sich bei Druckabfall lösen und dann durch die Gegend fliegen, man hat auch eine Trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Rückhalte Funktion aber zusätzlich will man den Druck an dem Klemmzylinder abfragen und ab einer Druckunterschreitung einen Schnellstop einleiten.
> Damit lassen sich auch Leckagen abfangen in bestimmten bereichen abfangen.



Ist dafür wirklich eine Sicherheitsfunktion nötig? Wenn ich die Anlage konstruiert hätte, dann hätte ich es als normale Funktion ausgeführt. Schliesslich ist ja eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung vorhanden.

Gruß
Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Safety (28 März 2010)

Hallo,
ja stimmt schon die TS mit Rückhaltefunkiton ist da, aber es besteht ein Restrisiko das wir minimieren wollen. Eigentlich keine SF.

Ich hätte das auch anders gelöst. Wie immer versucht man eine mangelhafte Konstruktion mit Steuerungstechnischen Schutzmaßnahmen wieder Wett zu machen.


----------

